# Royal canin



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

There is a petition to sign on FOUR PAWS - International Animal Charity
Royal canin are sponsoring bear baiting with dogs in the ukraine.
Please sign and share.
Four paws are on face book and the petition is on there too if you can't find it on the web page.
I am so shocked and Horrified 

Sorry I can't get the link up. crap with that sort of stuff


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I found this:



> Royal Canin has refused to discuss the matter, but did issue this statement via their Global Corporate Affairs Director, Hervé MARC:
> "It appears that these photos were taken during a dog show in Dubovy Gay in the Ukraine, on April 27th-28th 2013. Our colleagues in the Ukraine confirmed that we sponsored brand placements with 1 banner, 2 cups and free products for a dog show and nothing else.
> Royal Canin responded that it only sponsored two trophies yet clearly more are available in the pho...
> FOUR PAWS Ukraine
> ...


Not sure they were aware of what happened tbh. Seems unlikely they would engage in supporting illegal activity.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I read this too on facebook and was horrified, so I am pleased to read this statement by RC,CAN YOU TELL ME WHERE THIS STATEMENT IS POSTED,THANKS[Sorry caps on]


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall (May 4, 2013)

jaycee05 said:


> I read this too on facebook and was horrified, so I am pleased to read this statement by RC,CAN YOU TELL ME WHERE THIS STATEMENT IS POSTED,THANKS[Sorry caps on]


Royal Canin SA
15 hours ago
23 July 2013

Royal Canin Statement

You may be aware of a story that has been trending on social media platforms and on several media around the apparent sponsorship of bear-baiting by Royal Canin.

Royal Canin have been absolutely horrified to see these images linked with our brand.

As a company with knowledge and respect for animals at our heart we unreservedly condemn this abhorrent practice or any other form of cruelty to animals.

Royal Canin understand that these images relate to a dog show in Eastern Europe which was inadvertently sponsored by the local unit without them having full knowledge of the side events which occurred. We would never knowingly condone this kind of practice. Royal Canin is extremely proud of all the work we do to promote and support animal welfare.

Once again we would like to express our corporate ethic regarding animal welfare. Our Animal Welfare Policy states that we do not undertake, support or sponsor research that harms animals. This policy extends to sponsored marketing activities. Activities that could endanger the animals health, its life expectancy, its wellbeing or way of life is prohibited under this policy.

(Search 'Royal Canin SA')


----------

